# Soft feet



## Jagermeister (Jan 25, 2006)

I have terribly soft feet.  I mean, as a kid, I could never run around outside bare-footed because they are so soft and sensitive.

Now, I'm dealing with blisters.  One of my feet is alright, but with the other I've got a problem.

I developed a blister on the ball of the foot.  As it was healing, I got another blister beneath it, complete with blood.  These eventually peeled off.  I got another one.  So I got some mole skin and taped it to alleviate the friction from training sessions until that one healed.  The dead skin peeled off.  Now it just seems like the skin there is really thin, almost like the opposite effect of callusing.

This might sound strange, but is there anything you can do to try to develop calluses?  If I could thicken this tissue, it would be a HUGE help.

Big thanks.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 26, 2006)

Well I have soft feet too, or had.  I don't know if you are willing to do it but you probably need to just train until that area is worked a little but not to the point of blistering so you can build up callus.  It should build up layer by layer over time.  Use a good cream, mine comes from Bath & Body, called Skin Repair+, healing body butter with shea and jojoba butters.  It keeps my feet supple and particularly my problem areas, my toes and heel from cracking. I put it on every night so that it benefits over night.  I stopped soaking the feet because the dead skin, the callus which I need, cracks or starts peeling off.

My husband is a musician and has calluses on his fingers but he uses superglue to pull an all-nighter bluegrass jams.  They have that paint on stuff like that now, called New Skin, so if your foot gets too irritated and you know you should quit, then put some of that on for protection. I always carry that in  my dojang bag.  Maybe that will help. TW


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 26, 2006)

Calluses are your best friend.  That New Skin stuff stings like a mutha...ripped open the tip of my finger throwing discus years back...hurt more to put that junk on...


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 26, 2006)

And here I thought this was going to be a fetish thread :rofl:  

I am a tenderfoot myself.  If I were to train barefoot, my feet would be in worse shape than they are.  However, I wear indoor tabi and that keeps my feet cozy most of the time.  Although, I do have callouses, but when it gets cold I have problems with a little bit of cracking


----------



## Lisa (Jan 26, 2006)

I wouldn't suggest trying to get a callous.  Although a callous can protect the feet it can also cause pain when the callous becomes too thick and causes pressure on the skin between the callous and the bones of the feet.  When a callous becomes cracked it is an opportunity for infection to enter your body and cause some serious problems.

The blisters are obviously caused by friction on the area.  Do you wear shoes when training because shoes that are not properly fitted can cause blisters.  Wearing a thicker cotton sock in the shoe may help alleviate this problem.  If you go barefoot, protect those blisters until healed to prevent infection to the area.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 26, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I wouldn't suggest trying to get a callous. Although a callous can protect the feet it can also cause pain when the callous becomes too thick and causes pressure on the skin between the callous and the bones of the feet. When a callous becomes cracked it is an opportunity for infection to enter your body and cause some serious problems.
> 
> The blisters are obviously caused by friction on the area. Do you wear shoes when training because shoes that are not properly fitted can cause blisters. Wearing a thicker cotton sock in the shoe may help alleviate this problem. If you go barefoot, protect those blisters until healed to prevent infection to the area.


 
Lisa, your the nurse correct?  What is your take on shaving callouses?


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 26, 2006)

Shoes won't work in Muay Thai, and I see what you're saying about how calluses can be potentially problematic and unhealty in the future.  However, I need to thicken the skin, as the current condition it's in is unhealthy in its own right.

That New Skin sounds like it could work temporarily until the skin thickens.  Where can I find this?  Is it available at sporting goods stores?  Or is this a drugstore kind of thing?


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 26, 2006)

I think I got it at the grocery store or you could find it at drugstores or Walmart.  I would test it though, I haven't put it on blistered or cut skin so it didn't burn. It was on a crack in the heel. 

In TKD, callous is important.  We do too much spinning on our feet and striking with the heel.  Otherwise I would be constantly blistering without the callous pad. Its natures protection.  I don't let my feet get cracked anymore.  It just takes some foot care on a daily basis and no soaking!  TW


----------



## Lisa (Jan 26, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Lisa, your the nurse correct?  What is your take on shaving callouses?



Ex-nurse 

Shaving callouses...umm... ouch!:uhoh:

I have heard of people doing it but one has to remember to be careful.  If it starts to bleed you are going too deep and obviously doing it wrong.  I would recommend having a doctor or podiatrist do it, before doing it yourself.  I read somewhere once that many gymnasts shave their own callouses.  The key is to not go deep in the beginning.  But truthfully I don't recommend anyone taking a sharp and cutting away at skin.  Let a professional help you.  Probably get rid of the problem quicker and definitely will be safer.

I keep my callouses under control by pumicing them every day or two and moisturizing the area.  I avoid cracks in my heals, wear cotton socks and when training I am lucky enough to be able to wear shoes.  Having one family friend die from flesh eating disease that entered her body through a crack in her heal and recently my boss at work coming down with a bad case of cellulitis in her lower leg, again from a crack in her heel has made me weary of walking barefoot anywhere, especially public places.

I have callouses on my feet from many many years of walking around barefoot outside as a child.  It is a constant struggle to keep them under control and if I don't attend to them regularly they are painful when I walk.

I understand that certain MA's probably need a callous, otherwise there would be blisters, open sores and the same problems could occur that I mentioned earlier.  However, attending to them is definitely the key.

Jagmeister, if the skin on your feet looks "weird" and you are worried about it, my first suggestion would be to see a doctor and find out why the skin is regrowing that way just to ensure there isn't any other underlying factor that you haven't considered.  Maybe your doctor could give you recommendations as to how to protect your feet from both blisters and infection.

Shirtripper, do you shave your own?  If so, exactly what do you use and how often?


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 26, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Shirtripper, do you shave your own? If so, exactly what do you use and how often?


 
Nope.  Just curious.  It's a pretty common issue.  I have them (hands-strongman) but I also have psoriasis and severely dry skin so that lotioning keeps them well contained.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## assine (Jan 29, 2006)

i have built up my feet due to long road marches the best way is to way sock liners to stop friction use foot powder to keep the feet dry and to pop the blisters to help build them up tenically poping them is wrong but it works


----------



## akshayv (Jul 23, 2018)

The plantar fascitis shoes have really given me pain relief from my year long battle with plantar fasciitis. I have are so comfortable and really helps my planter fastidious. Able to walk now even long distances without much pain. Will definitely be buying another pair from orthofeet!  I would recommend them to anyone with any kind of foot pain. Wonderful support all the way around.


----------

